# Macau 2009



## Succour (Sep 19, 2005)

I wonder if any of the members can recall visiting the then Portugese colony of Macau when their ship was in Hong Kong.
we used to go by Hydrafoil in those days. My wife and I went recently and it has changed dramatically. The Sands group from Las Vegas have built a Casino with a mock Venetian city in the foreground, not yet completed. I am told there are plans to build road and tunnel links from Hong Kong and the mainland. The Chinese government really value this famous gambling location, and are prepared to invest heavily. Chinese gamblers will have to apply to the Government for a visa to go and visit, thereby maintaining some control.
Cheers lads.
Succour.


----------



## Fieldsy (Nov 3, 2008)

Succour said:


> I wonder if any of the members can recall visiting the then Portugese colony of Macau when their ship was in Hong Kong.
> we used to go by Hydrafoil in those days. My wife and I went recently and it has changed dramatically. The Sands group from Las Vegas have built a Casino with a mock Venetian city in the foreground, not yet completed. I am told there are plans to build road and tunnel links from Hong Kong and the mainland. The Chinese government really value this famous gambling location, and are prepared to invest heavily. Chinese gamblers will have to apply to the Government for a visa to go and visit, thereby maintaining some control.
> Cheers lads.
> Succour.


Hi Succour,
I was there two years ago. A lot of the hotels being built (many no doubt finished by now) are on reclaimed land - they just don't have enough space for what they want to build.

I was disappointed by the way in which a lot of Macau is being Disneyfied - but they now take more money in the casinos than they do in Las Vegas, so I guess the government is happy. They're quite smart as well - local residents are only allowed in the casinos one day per year, so all the money gambled comes from outside the local economy.

Always wanted to visit Macau but won't be hurrying back.


----------



## Geoff Brant (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi , never went to Macau during my navy days but lived there for 2 years, 83 to 84 . I was then a projest engineer resposible for all the M&E SERVICES for a new hotel we built right by the jetfoil terminal, called Macau Excelsior, now renamed as the Oriental Macau, part of the Oriental Mandarin hotel group
Macau was a totally differant place then, the Lisboa being the only main casino. Did my first marathon there as a result of the hashing there which was probably the main social outlet with the only other expat community from Cable & Wireless. Life was pretty basic compared to now buy still had a brilliant time. The marathon seemed a good idea at the time untill you had to get back over the bridge around the 23 mile mark, however I am still proud of my 3 hrs 19 min time !


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

Geoff Brant said:


> Hi , never went to Macau during my navy days but lived there for 2 years, 83 to 84 . I was then a projest engineer resposible for all the M&E SERVICES for a new hotel we built right by the jetfoil terminal, called Macau Excelsior, now renamed as the Oriental Macau, part of the Oriental Mandarin hotel group
> Macau was a totally differant place then, the Lisboa being the only main casino. Did my first marathon there as a result of the hashing there which was probably the main social outlet with the only other expat community from Cable & Wireless. Life was pretty basic compared to now buy still had a brilliant time. The marathon seemed a good idea at the time untill you had to get back over the bridge around the 23 mile mark, however I am still proud of my 3 hrs 19 min time !


Have not been to Macau since I left Hong Kong in 1991- The Hydrofoils late Jetfoils I knew quite well as I sold a lot of them for Shun Tak in my shipbroking days in Hong Kong . Regularly used to stay at a house on the water front owned by Jardine's Teb (Good days they were!!!)


----------

